# CC and Bridge (Previous Version)



## pedz (Jun 13, 2015)

Not a LR question so I put it here.  When I start Creative Cloud and look at the applications, under "Latest Versions" it says I have 9 installed, under "Previous Versions" it says I have two installed: Bridge CC and Extendscript Toolkit CC.  Both have a menu item to uninstall them but neither one has a menu item to update them.  In fact, Extendscript says "Up to date".

Does anyone know why they are listed under "Previous Versions"?

pedz
p.s.. Congratulations to Victoria on finally getting the LR6 FAQ out.  I suspect this may be her first relaxed weekend in a VERY long time!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 13, 2015)

I agree it looks a little odd, Bridge appears under "Previous Versions" on my systems as well. I think I also saw it mentioned on another forum as well. I doubt it's anything to worry about though!




pedz said:


> p.s.. Congratulations to Victoria on finally getting the LR6 FAQ out.  I suspect this may be her first relaxed weekend in a VERY long time!



If Victoria ever sees this, she'll probably collapse with hysterical laughter, LOL. When I spoke to her yesterday she was still in 18-hour day mode! :shock:


----------



## pedz (Jun 13, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> If Victoria ever sees this, she'll probably collapse with hysterical laughter, LOL. When I spoke to her yesterday she was still in 18-hour day mode! :shock:



Working on the LR Mobile book?  Or is there still tons to do with the printer?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jun 14, 2015)

Might it indicate that Adobe-Bridge will no longer be supported or updated?


----------



## gamehayvuihn (Jun 22, 2015)

Both have a menu item to uninstall them but neither one has a menu item to update them. In fact, Extendscript says "Up to date".


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 17, 2016)

Jim Wilde said:


> If Victoria ever sees this, she'll probably collapse with hysterical laughter, LOL. When I spoke to her yesterday she was still in 18-hour day mode! :shock:



LOL!  Thanks to a spammer, I have just seen it, and I am laughing!



pedz said:


> p.s.. Congratulations to Victoria on finally getting the LR6 FAQ out.  I suspect this may be her first relaxed weekend in a VERY long time!



I was definitely still dreaming of relaxing at that stage... it took till November to get a full weekend off.  But I'm really pleased with the LR6 FAQ, so thank you very much!


----------

